# It has been brought to my attention...



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

that I have not been bombing enough... some have said i have gone into hiding. Just wanted to elt everyone know the wife is working ALL day tomorrow so there will be full out bomb making in the morning to get the to the Post Office by noon. I am gonna light a live cigar and just start preparing! Will post picks of what I come up with but I can promise Destruction will be in site! ALOT of it!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

<<<<  >>>>


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

You should just sit back and breath for a while man you have done more than enough bro!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

paint said:


> You should just sit back and breath for a while man you have done more than enough bro!!!


Why do u say that man... It is fun no need to stop.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Not stop re-load bro


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't think anyone has said you've been in hiding. We are the one who are in hiding from your mad bombing skills.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

paint said:


> Not stop re-load bro


I had three reps come see me this week! I am plenty loaded lol too loaded actually i need to clear a little space


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Blast away brother!!! I should be in the air when they start landing!!! I am safe this time...


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

I think i'll be safe this run, Charles blew up my mailbox already.

Good luck to the rest of you B/SOTL's, you just may as well go and buy a new mailbox this weekend. i know lowes and home depot are having labor day sales.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> that I have not been bombing enough... some have said i have gone into hiding. Just wanted to elt everyone know the wife is working ALL day tomorrow so there will be full out bomb making in the morning to get the to the Post Office by noon. I am gonna light a live cigar and just start preparing! Will post picks of what I come up with but I can promise Destruction will be in site! ALOT of it!


You better learn your role!! :lol:
More of us than you!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

look out below!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

holy crap dude your just insane simply insane good for you :roflmao:


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn it man! You have a problem! For the love of... I mean... get some h... ARRRGGG!!


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

he's crazy as hell


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look out everyone!!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

The same could be said for me also. I am gathering some materials to send off a few unsuspecting Peeps. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I cant wait to see the major carnage


give em hell bro


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Go get em Charles, you crazy bastage........lol


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Charles - I was just kidding:mumbles:---please don't hurt us:errrr:


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> the wife is working ALL day tomorrow


sounding like a married man there mate :biggrin:

Enjoy the peace and quiet


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

You are just off the freaking hook Charles. I can't wait till the next time I'm in your area, we have to get together.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Aww hell! Not again!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Bla, bla, bla, bla, yada, yada, yada...


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

"You are one bad motha...."
"shut yo mouth!"
"Im just talking about charles!"



TravelingJ said:


> You are just off the freaking hook Charles. I can't wait till the next time I'm in your area, we have to get together.


Let us know the next time you are up here brother, we will have to plan something.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

mdj65 said:


> Bla, bla, bla, bla, yada, yada, yada...


Careful bro! Charles don't mess around!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

haha more carnage! Hide everyone! I'm planing my cluster bombs soon after getting settled into college and learning their mailing policies. For now watch for Charles' bombs and put up the defenses, he bombs HARD.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> "You are one bad motha...."
> "shut yo mouth!"
> "Im just talking about charles!"
> 
> Let us know the next time you are up here brother, we will have to plan something.


Absolutely. It's a shame that I found this board literally a week after I finished my 2 months in the Carolinas.

The last place I was in, near Detroit, found all the locals gone for the weekend ) =


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Charles from what I've seen you're crazy.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Careful bro! Charles don't mess around!!!


Ha, now that's funny!! I got body guards taking bullets for me!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

mdj65 said:


> Bla, bla, bla, bla, yada, yada, yada...


Dude you are asking for trouble


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> You are just off the freaking hook Charles. I can't wait till the next time I'm in your area, we have to get together.


Bro come on I would love to have a couple smokes with ya. On a side note u have a package going out today also


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Guys, I know we all rag on Charles and give him a hard time and all, but we all have to agree that this man is a true BOTL. His generosity goes beyond what any can ask or even comprehend! Charles, keep up the good work! You sir are a true BOTL in every way.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> Guys, I know we all rag on Charles and give him a hard time and all, but we all have to agree that this man is a true BOTL. His generosity goes beyond what any can ask or even comprehend! Charles, keep up the good work! You sir are a true BOTL in every way.


You my friend are about to expierence it for the first time up close and personal


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> You my friend are about to expierence it for the first time up close and personal


:errrr::errrr: Okay, the blast shield is going up now


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

here we go again?
yup, here we go again!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

One day maybe not today maybe not tomorrow one of our known mega-bombers is going to bomb Charles back to the stone-age and on that fine day I will enjoy a nice smoke and a glass of scotch. Knowing these BOTLs I will be able to see the mushroom cloud all the way over here in DC and I will know that justice has been served. Until then enjoy the bombing while you still have a home to make bombs in.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

happy1 said:


> You better learn your role!! :lol:
> More of us than you!!


Agreed!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

'out of control' doesn't begin to describe.... :eeek:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

im ready


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Charles it's not nice to fool mother nature---Get Er Dun!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

anybody feel the effects yet? we know 2 confirmed targets so far...


----------

